# 24 hour test drive?



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone had a 24 hour test drive in a GTR?

Some bloke on Pistonheads reckons he has.





.


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Anyone had a 24 hour test drive in a GTR?
> 
> Some bloke on Pistonheads reckons he has.
> 
> ...


A journalist may be? :blahblah:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

If they do I'm havin the tyres off it!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

& swap the enginge for a Micra !!!!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

No chance unless it was one of those "buy the car first and we`ll refund you if you dont like it" type schemes. IIRC they do a 24hr test for the 370Z not the GTR


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> & swap the enginge for a Micra !!!!


This is the car










Note: credit to godzilladom for the photo, I just robbed it out of his thread in the Skyline section.


----------

